# Bridgie's Lambing Thread-More Finns



## Bridgemoof

It's going to be a wild ride! Starting in about a week or so, then extending through May. There will be a lull in February, I am not really expecting any lambs from anyone, but you never know! Unlike the wise and wonderful Sheepgirl who used a marking harness, I used the "observation" method with keeping track of when our ram mounted our ewes. So for each of these ewes I observed getting mounted by the Dipster, I could be off by another 17 days or so. Also, Dipsy has been with these ewes all year long.

Here is a picture of Dipsy, our Cormo ram.  He is a love bug, and the best ram. He is as gentle as can be, and I wish all rams were like him (cough cough *Uriah* cough) 






Two ewes were moved to a stall yesterday. Harriet the brown sheep is some kind of Harlequin mixed with I don't know what. She was bred to Dipsy, my white Cormo. I wonder what color lamb she will have! Her udder is filling out nicely, but she's not very big. She had one ewe lamb last year, not at our farm. We still have her daughter though, her name is Koala and she was bred to Dipsy, but I don't know when. Picture taken January 14.

Harriet-due January 27





And this is Clementine. We bought her and her twin BIG lambs last year. She is Suffolk x Dorper. She was bred to Dipsy as well and is due around the same time as Harriett. I hope I can get the hair sheep out of her and produce some nicer wool by crossing her with Dipsy.  Picture taken January 14.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## CocoNUT

Dipsy LOOKS like a lovebug!  It's like he's saying "come on over and give me some lovin'."
I can't wait!


----------



## SheepGirl

hehehehehe 

I can't wait to see how many lambs you get!


----------



## bonbean01

Wishing you a super great lambing season Bridge!!!!!  It is a crazy time, and worry time, and little sleep time...but also...best time of the year!!!!


----------



## BrownSheep

I can't wait!

I would say Harriet's got a bit of Suffolk in her going off that face.


----------



## RemudaOne

Looking forward to the play by play Bridge .  Best of luck for a great lambing season and loads of ewes!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Thanks you guys! I think I may have jumped the gun putting those two in a stall already. What if they still have another 3 weeks to go or something? I think I'll let them come out in front of the stalls and wander around a bit.

Harriet just may have Suffolk, Brownsheep, because she came from the same flock as Clementine, and she's definitely Suffolk.


----------



## Southern by choice

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> hehehehehe
> 
> I can't wait to see how many lambs you get!


Me too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

While I was on my field trip today at the fiber mill, my sheep were busy making MORE fiber! Lamb #1 is born! I think it's a ewe, but not sure yet. Harriet had a single lamb this afternoon. Yay! Tim went to check on #26 and looked in on Harriet. Little lambie was already up and nursing.  They are both doing fine. And the amazing thing I was just about on schedule with my guesstimate!

Maybe I should name her Groundhog?


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Punxy! What a sweet little lamb, congrats!


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Bridge!!!!!  First lambie pie!!!!  Cute little thing and glad both are doing well!!!!


----------



## SheepGirl

So cute!!

How many ewes do you have lambing this year?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I like that it's black. Congrats


----------



## Bridgemoof

I know it's funny, I am not sure where the black came from.  Harriet is kind of grayish brown, Dipsy of course is white. I guess Harriett has some suffolk in her that makes the black?. Plus I love the little white part of her head. It's perfectly symmetrical.

That's what I like about my crazy mix up here, you never know what you're going to get! I am really pleased with Mac, the tunis x cormo cross that was born last July. His fleece is 95% cormo, that's great! It's beautiful, like butter. Plus he has a really sweet cormo disposition so far. I don't want him to be a market lamb, his wool is too nice! 

So next up is Clementine. She twinned last year and she's much bigger than Harriet. She's suffolk. I think she may go tonight or tomorrow...I can't wait! I really hope she twins! 

Sheepgirl, we have 30 ewes. They have all been with the various rams. I would say that at least 3 are NOT pregnant, maybe more didn't take. We will be spitting out lambs from now until June at a rate of 1 per hour!


----------



## promiseacres

Very cute!


----------



## greenbean

It's adorable


----------



## Remuda1

* We will be spitting out lambs from now until June at a rate of 1 per hour! *

  You'd have to medicate me!! Congratulations on getting the lambing season underway, I hope for lots and lots of healthy ewe lambs for you


----------



## CocoNUT

YAYAYAYAY!!!!!  The lambie is sooo adorable! The EVIL ONE thinks so as well too!


----------



## Southern by choice

*Plus I love the little white part of her head. It's perfectly symmetrical.*

  Lambies are cute... but a lamb with symmetry... that's awesome! A lambie after my own heart... mmm... symmetry! 

Bridge.. are you also a little OCD?


----------



## Bridgemoof

Hmmm OCD Southern? I don't think so. I think if I were OCD my house would be CLEAN, and it's not! 

So I just got up to check on little lambie and the other ewe. Nothing like a HOT FLASH to get your butt up out of bed and into the freezing cold to check on lambs  What a GREAT motivator!  Little lambie is just SO spunky and cute! She's one of the healthiest looking lambs we've had so far. 

I was thinking on my way back into the house that this allays my fears of my ewes having some kind of abortion virus! I'm so relieved that I didn't have an epidemic on my hand. Whew!


----------



## Southern by choice

Are you keeping her or selling her?


----------



## Bridgemoof

I'm considering selling her and her mommy. We may downsize the whole "commercial big flock". We need to unload some sheep to make room for more!!!! I want to focus on Jacob, Finn, Shetlands and also keep the Cormo.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Little "Lacey" is a week old and just doing great. She is one tough little lamb. She runs with the big sheep already, we've banded her tail and I haven't heard her cry once!







So, Clementine may go today. I found her up in the sheep shed, the rest of the sheep are down in the pasture. She was pawing at the ground. All sure signs! Wouldn't it be cool if I had one lamb born every Saturday from now until June?

C'mon Clementine!


----------



## greenbean

She's so cute  too bad you had to band her tail, it's adorable!


----------



## Remuda1

. Good luck, hope she goes today for you


----------



## bonbean01

Wishing twins for you!!!!  And yes...what a great spring if you had a lambs born every Saturday!!!

Go Clemintine....singing...oh my darling, oh my darling, oh my darling Clemintine...


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Good luck! Last year all of my babies were born on Saturdays. It's like they knew that was my day off and wanted to keep me busy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That little lamb is adorable Bridge. Shame about the tail. I like it.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh! I banded the tail a little on the long side to keep a smidge of white 

No lambing today for Clementine. But maybe tonight? I'd rather she wait now til tomorrow!


----------



## Southern by choice

Hopefully in the day! This nightime crap is not for me either!


----------



## BrownSheep

Looking forward to Clementines baby!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Darling clementine did not lamb today! But, now we have another contender quickly approaching. Will she surpass Clementine? My older fat Tunis is getting bigger by the minute. I even thought I saw some lambs (omg I almost said kids lol) kicking around in her belly today. She was the one who had twins last year, but one was stillborn, she looks much bigger than she did last year. 

This is POlly. The pic was taken about a month ago. Could she possible go before Clementine? If she does, we may have to borrow some of #26's milk!






This will be another CORMIS. My own special breed 

ETA: Picture


----------



## Bridgemoof

I need advice. I thought for sure Clementine was going into labor today. She laid down in the pasture and was doing a lot of grunting and moaning. Just short small grunts with each breath really. She had some foam coming out of her mouth like from pain maybe. We moved her to a jug and she has not progressed since this afternoon. She is laying down now, wouldn't eat and it still doing the grunting moaning. There is a creamy thick discharge coming from her vulva, which could be her plug but it isn't clear like a mucous plug.  I smelled it and it is not a foul odor. I took her temp and it is normal 103. I am concerned that there may be something wrong.

What do you think? I don't know what to do.


----------



## bonbean01

How long has she been lying down and groaning?  I'm never sure how long to wait when something doesn't seem right and put on the gloves, lubricant, and do a check.  Haven't had the creamy discharge, so yeah...if it was me I'd go in and check carefully for anything that doesn't seem right.  I've read that running a finger along the cervix can help it dilate, but have never done it myself.

I'd like to say she may be positioning her lambs getting ready for birth, but all plugs I've seen are clear coloured...not a creamy colour.

Hope she's going to be okay and you get beautiful, healthy lambs 

And I hope someone with lots of experience comes on to give you better advice...I tend to go in sooner than most people do, although I've only done that twice when I was worried.


----------



## bonbean01

Bridge...this is a site I've found helpful:

http://www.sheep101.info/201/lambingprocess.html

So...how is she doing?  When you're not sure if something is wrong...it is so stressful


----------



## bonbean01

Bridge...you might get more people with good advice if you post this on the Emergency forum?  

My advice is limited with only a handful of ewes lambing at one time.


----------



## Remuda1

Bridge, I try not to help until the ewe is down and straining hard.  If she strains hard and makes no progress and begins to tire, then I will examine her by feeling with my fingers to see whats what.  The mucous I've seen isn't crystal clear but opaque. Did she present a water bag?


----------



## Bridgemoof

Thanks Bon for responding. Well, she was out in the pasture around 3 this afternoon doing the grunting when she was laying down. Then when Tim went down there she got up and went up to the barn. She seemed fine, like nothing! I thought for sure she was in labor but then she surprised me by walking up to the barn. Then this evening I checked on her several times and she is doing the grunting moaning thing. Maybe she is just really uncomfortable laying down now. Maybe the babies (twins?) are pushing on her and it's a bit painful. I hesitate to go in because I wouldn't have a clue what I'd be feeling! I mean I know it should be feet first, but if I go in there and feel something hard I won't know what it is. 

And yes, it's so stressful when I'm not sure if I should be doing something or not, or if she even is in trouble. Thanks for the link. If I look at that I will imagine every possible thing they mention has happened to her. 

I just think I'll wait an hour or two and then go look again.


----------



## Remuda1

Sometimes they will shut things down for a while after being moved as well.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Thanks Remuda! She doesn't seem to be straining or pushing, so I don't think she is in active labor. I don't think she presented any water bag. I thought I saw something coming out of her this afternoon in the field, but I also thought I saw #26 lose her mucous plug...two weeks before she kidded.  I'm beginning to think I'm starting to see things that aren't there.  Call it an active imagination.

I think I'll wait a bit.


----------



## Remuda1

My ewes will kind of get a hitch in their exhalations when they are big pregnant.  It's kind of like they are saying huh-uh, Huh-uh.... How much discharge does she have? Is it a rope or a string?


----------



## bonbean01

That's true...after being moved that can happen.  Hope all will be okay with her and her lambs!!!

The link shows diagrams which I liked....since you can't see inside and are going in the dark.  It helped me when I felt the nose and no hooves...both legs were back...only managed to get one leg and hoof up, but it did the trick.  

Maybe she is taking a break and will go into active labour soon!


----------



## SheepGirl

Mucous plugs can be creamy too.

I'd be on the lookout for lambs!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

The discharge is only a dab, about 3/4" Is not a rope or a string. 

I'm going to go look again right now. BRB. If I'm not back quickly, she is having a baby!


----------



## Remuda1

LOL, girl you are going to wear yourself out . Sounds like she's doing fine. For me, unless they are on their side pushing HARD and yelling loud, without ANY progress, I won't go in.


----------



## Remuda1

Uh oh..... She's not back yet!


----------



## Remuda1

Good luck Bridge!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

I'm HERE! Don't panic everyone, lol. Ok good news! She was standing, not grunting or moaning. So it must be difficult for her to lay down. She was chewing her cud and eating a little hay. The discharge is now getting longer and stringy and clearer. So, it looks like lambs tonight! Maybe, ha ha. I have my lube and luckily I bought some latex gloves today because we were out and I suspected I might need them.

The fat pregnant Tunin was laying in front of the stall door though so I couldn't get in!  I had to relocate her with a shove. haha. 

Ok now, so Remuda, can I borrow your webcam so I can lay in bed and watch the lambies being born ???


----------



## Remuda1

LOL!! You sure can. It does sound like she'll go tonight for you  so my hopes are for an early hour and a smooth lambing!!


----------



## Southern by choice

well???


----------



## Bridgemoof

No nothing. When she's laying down she's still moaning, but standing she's not. Checking every 2 hours, nothing peaking it's head out yet.    Lonngggg night. *yawn*


----------



## Royd Wood

Hey Bridge - Its 4.30am and I've just come back in from sheepwatch and I have a grunter here too - This is the 4th early morning check and still no action lol.
Hows your lady doing - keep us posted


----------



## Remuda1

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Hey Bridge - Its 4.30am and I've just come back in from sheepwatch and I have a grunter here too - This is the 4th early morning check and still no action lol.
> Hows your lady doing - keep us posted


X2


----------



## Bridgemoof

Well every time I went out she was standing. Turned once, moaned, still standing at 7 a.m.  Maybe she doesn't want to lamb in the stall so we may let her out today. I am worried, but hearing you guys have the same thing makes me less so.


----------



## Shelly May

Bridgemoof , I to have a couple of fatties, and when they lay down, they are in so much discomfort that they moan and groan, they have been doing this for almost two weeks, one also had the discharge a week ago, and still hasn't lambed yet, No reason to go in yet, If no water bag she really isn't ready.
Hope all goes well for you, the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Two weeks! Oh no that is NOT encouraging ShellyMay!


----------



## Shelly May

I am ready to hire Straw to come sleep with my sheep,


----------



## bonbean01

Straw's new job! 

Bridge...hope she doesn't make you wait 2 weeks...


----------



## Bridgemoof

Well I let her back out again and she went down in the pasture. She's got that foamy mouth again. I'm not sure what that's all about?  All I do know is I NEED A NAP!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Barn is waiting for you. Go take a nap in there. haha


----------



## Shelly May




----------



## Remuda1

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Barn is waiting for you. Go take a nap in there. haha


----------



## BrownSheep

I would say the foam comes  being a fat ewe who doesn't exercise well


----------



## Bridgemoof

Hmm not sure if she is that fat, but I was thinking that if she ate too much and was full of some big twins, it might make her a bit bloaty.

Anyways, she did much better today, no moaning or grunting, she was moving around okay. She really wasn't acting like she was going to lamb anytime soon.  So maybe she won't lamb for two weeks, like Shelly May's! I'm much less worried about her tonight than I was last night. I'll go check on her before bed, then probably sleep all night.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Clementine finally lambed! Triplets, but one is dead. Another one is very weak and we can't hardly pry it's mouth open to feed it, I don't know if it's going to make it unless we tube feed it. The 3rd has nursed and is weak, but looks like it's going to make it. 

I'll report more in the a.m.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh boy, I think we're out of the woods! The really weak one we brought in the house to warm up. We tube fed her (first time we've done that) and she perked up right away! Before long she was sucking onto the bottle so we brought her back outside ASAP! Thankfully the mommy did not reject her and let her nurse. I've had to help both of them to stand and nurse but it seems they are both getting milk. whew! And we used the goat colostrum from yesterday! We had a hard time getting enough out of the mom to use for the tube feeding, so we luckily we had the colostrum from the goat who lost her babies.

We also gave both of them a shot of BoSe too to help jump start them. I weighed the one in the house and it was 7 pounds! They were all about the same size so that means she was carrying 21 pounds. Oh poor momma!

OK, I'm going back to bed for a while!


----------



## Shelly May

Congrads, sorry about the one you lost, hope the twins make a full recovery,  Need pictures!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Congrads, sorry about the one you lost, hope the twins make a full recovery,  Need pictures!!!!


X2 and


----------



## greenbean

Congrats on the babies!    Sorry about the one though!  And I agree, we need pictures!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Everybody is doing a little better this morning!  They can almost stand on their own and are getting plenty of milk with a little help from us holding them up. Mommy is so cute talking and cooing to them. And turns out the two that lived are girls, and the one that died was a boy! They are so sweet. One is white with black nose, black eyeliner and black boots and knees. The other is the same but has more black speckling on her head. So cute!  I'll try to get a picture today. They are all resting now, laying down next to mommy. 

Don't know what happened with the ram lamb. I set my alarm for 2 a.m., but woke up at 1:30 and thought I would just go check on everybody. Well they were all three born, she hadn't passed the placenta yet, and the one was already dead so not sure if he was stillborn or what. He was full size like the others. She was in a lambing jug, thank goodness. But you know I was worried about her because of the groaning and moaning she was doing that one day. So who knows, I'm just glad that the 2 survived.


----------



## bonbean01

Yay for your lambies, but sorry for the lost one 

Good job on tubing that one...that is something I've never done and I think I would be afraid of getting that tube in the wrong place...Mama must have been postitioning when she was moaning and groaning...with triplets that make sense?  Jess did that one night of that last year and a week after she had twins.  

Get some rest, and then we need photos!!!


----------



## SheepGirl

Great news!! Sorry you lost one 

What breed/cross are these babies? And yes, we need lots of photos!!

We've had to tube feed two babies. It was scary the first time (don't want to get the tube down the trachea instead of the esophagus) but the second time was a lot better. Luckily my neighbor was there so he showed me how to do it. If I had to do it on my own...  So good for you!!  lol


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yeah it was a little nerve racking doing the tube feeding, but we knew we had no choice. We thought the lamb would die if it didn't get something into her, she was so weak and shaking and breathing really heavy. I thought she would expire any minute. So Tim only had a really skinny tube, we just fed it down and it went. We kind of new it went into her stomach and not her lungs because it went way far down. So then we just let that syringe go and she didn't choke! whew! Scary. We fed her 2 ounces by tube, which in a syringe looks like a lot! But after that she really perked up. It was a miracle.

So they are a Suffolk x Cormo. This is what you get when you mix the two! Speckles! Oh and Clementine has a little Dorper mixed in I think, that's why she's got that patch on her back. Momma looks so proud and relieved!


----------



## bonbean01

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww...what beautiful lambie pies!!!!  Just want to snuggle them 

I'd be so afraid to tube and get it wrong!!!  Should I ever have to do it, will be on here and get advice from you and others who have done it....you and Tim did good!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Good Job Bridge..and Tim too!    Sweet little things. You must be pretty relieved.


----------



## CocoNUT

OOOOOOOH AAAAAAAAAWWWWWWW!
HOW ADORABLE! They're soooo cute Bridge! Congratulations! (Sorry about the ram lamb.) 
Good job on the tube feeding...I would've 
YAY!


----------



## BrownSheep

TheY remind me of my Suffolk baby crosses!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Almost adorable as baby goats Bridge


----------



## promiseacres

W good job bridge!

The above is what happens when I decide to use my kindle to post with dd on my lap....


----------



## SheepGirl

They're sooo cute!!!


----------



## Remuda1

Awwww, congrats on the two new babies


----------



## Bridgemoof

Here's my little girls, Speckles and Cleo, out with their momma today. The sun was shining so they got to go out finally. I'm an overprotective type.  Tomorrow they get their tails banded. 

Look how wrinkly and scrawny they are, they sure have some catching up to do to beefy little Lacey!






Here's Lacey, what a sweetie pie!


----------



## greenbean

They're adorable Bridge!   I love Lacey the best though


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yeah they need to fill out a bit and lose their wrinkles! Maybe in a week they'll look a little better. But yeah, Lacey is one sweet lambie!  I love the way her markings came out.


----------



## SheepGirl

Lol, we had a ewe that never lost her lamb wrinkles. She ended up being named Wrinkles and she passed that trait to every one of her lambs lol.

Lucy is sooo chunky!!


----------



## BrownSheep

We constantly have VERY wrinkly sheep. One year we had everyone at the fair convinced we were raising a breed called sharpei sheep.

Needless to say ours are easy to spot at the fair.


----------



## Bridgemoof

"Sharpei Sheep" 

I forgot to tell you guys how little chunky Lacie was bouncing up and down on the very fat, very pregnant Tunis! It was so funny. But poor Tunis. 

Sheepgirl, you reminded me that I do have a lot of interesting mixes yet to come!

In the near future...
Cinnamon, our reddish Shetland will be having a Shetland x Finn...how cute will that be!

Fat Tunis..hoping for LIVE triplets! And if they're anything like Mac, well cuteness will prevail.

Star..our weird looking Jacob, who I think is mixed with something else, will be putting out our first Uriah baby. Cuteness overload!
Fluffy, our Jacob ewe lamb will be due at the end of March. She is our most adorable Jacob so with Uriah...oh man!

Beatrix Potter is our mini Cheviot? looking ewe who is big as a house and our whitest sheep. She'll have a white lambie. Cute.

Lily, Lottie's mom from last year was supposed to be due the beginning of March, but she has NO udder. I'm worried that she isn't even pregnant. If she is, and is on time, we may be using that goat's milk after all!

Leah the oldest Finn sheep is getting bigger. Can't wait to see the Finn lambs. 

So, according to my cull guidelines, since they will all be CUTE, and LAMBS, NO CULL! 

Fluffy, due the end of March





Beatrix Potter, due March 12





Cinnamon will be having a Shetland x Finn


----------



## bonbean01

Can't wait for all the lambie cuteness


----------



## CocoNUT

Oh boy! More lambie cuteness!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Here is Lily (l) and Star (r). Can you tell who the Prima Donnas on the farm are?









Helllo Lacey!!!!





_Weeeeee!!!!!!!! I'm almost as big as the Finn sheep already!_





_Are you taking a picture of ME?_


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Bridgemoof

I know Bon, I LOVE LAMBS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Just can't get enough lamb cuteness!!!


----------



## CocoNUT

Ok...going into "cuteness OVERLOAD"....


----------



## Bridgemoof

Ellie May haven't you been over at Shelly May's? Talk about cuteness overload!  You probably can hardly walk around there without stepping on a lamb. A sea of lambs! I can't even imagine. I would be gushing for sure.


----------



## greenbean

Bridge, I want your sheep!   They're so cute!  I can't wait to see more lambs!


----------



## Bridgemoof

I had my first URIAH baby and he's a SNOW baby, too! He was born sometime this morning out in the snow! He's a strong little boy, SOOOOO cute! His mommy, Lily, snuck him in on me. She was due on Monday, but she had NO udder, so I wasn't even sure if she was pregnant. Well, we moved all the pregnant sheep up to the sheep shed last night because of the snow. I included her "just in case." Whew! Good thing I did, because there he was this morning out in the snow, but not too far from the shed so I was able to just pick him up and put him in a jug and she followed.

He and mommy are doing great! I took this pic with my phone so it's not so great. More pics later, he is so adorable!





I'm SO excited!!!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

very cute!


----------



## SheepGirl

yeahh!


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Finally, spotty Jacob babies start! He's just precious


----------



## Bridgemoof

I know I'm so excited about the spotty babies, too!  There is nothing cuter than little Jacob lambies. I'm anxious to see if he is gonna be a 2 horn or 4 horn.  He's got great markings. 

So last year Lily had twins, I'm pretty glad she didn't twin this year because last year her second was rejected by her, thus my bottle baby Lottie was created! I think Lily doesn't have that much milk. As much fun as that was, I have too much on my plate to deal with a bottle baby right now. 

Oh! Oh! I'm going to name him Saturn after this snowstorm.  That's a great name!


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Saturn is a perfect name! Does he have great big swirlies on his head? Usually you can tell the 2 horned newborns right from birth, its the multiple horned ones that are trickier.


----------



## Bridgemoof

I can see swirlies for sure, so 2 horn?


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I can see swirlies for sure, so 2 horn?


Probably, I'd need more pictures to tell for sure


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh, he is so so cute!  Spots and everything!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Here's a close up of his swirlies


----------



## Roving Jacobs

His sweet little nose, goodness I can't wait to cuddle spotty baby lambs again!

Looks 2 horned to me, but the little spot under his swirly there makes it look like it might be a fused 4 horn. That's where its technically 4 horns but the horn buds are too close together and the horns grow together and looks like there are just 2. Either way he is just too adorable.

Four horned lambs don't have big swirlies like that. They usually have tiny swirls or nothing obvious at all, so if you have a Jacob lamb that doesn't look like it has horns at all its probably a 4 horn one.


----------



## Bridgemoof

That's really good info to know Roving, thanks! Lily is 2-horned, Uriah is 4-horned. Hope they're not fused.  Beastie had that, he was so funny with all these horns sticking out of his head, he looked like the Statue of Liberty.  

Won't be long for you now, right Roving? Aren't yours due in March?


----------



## CocoNUT

Oh Bridge! Congratulations! He is adorable....


----------



## bonbean01

Adorable lambie with the cutest spots!!!!! Congratulations!!!!  Just want to cuddle this little sweetie!!!!


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> That's really good info to know Roving, thanks! Lily is 2-horned, Uriah is 4-horned. Hope they're not fused.  Beastie had that, he was so funny with all these horns sticking out of his head, he looked like the Statue of Liberty.
> 
> Won't be long for you now, right Roving? Aren't yours due in March?


Not until beginning of April  I start shearing today so I'll be doing a lot of groping trying to see who is for sure pregnant and who is just fat.

4 horns is dominant so Uriah should produce some 4 horned babies for you! Looking through his pedigree it looks like he probably has some fused horned ancestors (one of his paternal grandparents I'm guessing) so I wouldn't be surprised if you had some 2 horned lambs that are genetically 4 horned. Nothing wrong with that, just interesting to me.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Oh he is super cute!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Hey Roving, my little guy doesn't have spots on his legs I don't think. Is that a disqualification for registration? Looks like he has all white legs. Just curious.


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Hey Roving, my little guy doesn't have spots on his legs I don't think. Is that a disqualification for registration? Looks like he has all white legs. Just curious.


White legs are totally fine, it's all black legs that are a problem for registration. They're just not supposed to have all white hooves I think.

The standard is online here and if you join JSBA they should send you a nice picture book of the breed standard and what to look for in choosing breeding stock. It's one of the few breed organizations I've joined that has actually sent me a lot of really useful stuff!http://www.jsba.org/standard.htm


----------



## Bridgemoof

Just had Uriah baby #2!!!  

Star gave birth this morning, not sure yet if it's a boy or girl. Star is kind of mixed Jacob and something else I think, and while she has 4 horns, they're not very good ones. I don't see any distinctive swirls on its head, so maybe it will be a 4 horn! Star is a weirdo, but she is being a very good mommy!

I'll post pics a little later when he/she is cleaned up.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Here is Saturn today...omg so precious!


----------



## Shelly May

Congrads, waiting for pictures , Bridge did you see the post I put on your snow baby thread??


----------



## Bridgemoof

Running over there now Shelly May!


----------



## Kitsara

So cute, I miss playing with lambs. Though one of these years, we'll be adding Jacob's. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Bridgemoof

omg they are SO CUTE I can hardly stand it... 

Saturn







and Cloud


----------



## bonbean01

Oh....soooooooooooooo adorable!!!!!  Just love them 

Seeing these cutie pies will make Aunty Coco get better faster I'm sure and get on the road to cuddle them 

Both such beautiful markings!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Thanks Bon! Yeah, if that isn't motivation for Aunt Coconut to get better, I don't know what is!

Here's Cloud again, she's very wooly, like a cloud!


----------



## bonbean01

So stinking CUTE!!!!!  I'd get nothing done...would have to be with them   One more week and I should be having the last born lamb to cuddle here


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Oh so cute! In that picture Saturn looks like he's lilac. Is he lilac in person or is it just the lighting? Cloud is a pretty little thing too


----------



## Bridgemoof

I still don't know the difference between the black and white and lilac!!! I believe his mom is lilac, she has lighter brownish gray spots on her. Is that lilac? I know he has those blueish eyes like his mommy, really pretty.


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Lilac can either be a slate blue or a chocolate-y brown (right down at the roots, not sunbleached). It looks like his face is more of the slate color than a nice dark black like Cloud. Is the ewe in the picture with Cloud her mom? She looks like a lilac for sure unless she is just super sunbleached. You're lucky! All of mine are just the regular black and white.


----------



## CocoNUT

Ok...Aunty Coco is NUTTY over those babies! Aw man....I HAVE to get better now...I have little lambieloves I have to visit!   
Did you ever sell those finn sheep Bridge?


----------



## Bridgemoof

I'm pretty sure they are Lilac, Roving, because when we sheared the one last year her spots were a lighter color, not black like the other Jacobs we have.  Here's a picture of the mommy's, Lily, (l) who had Saturn and Star (r) who had Cloud. Pretty sure Star is only part Jacob.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh Coco, no we didn't sell the Finn sheep. There was one lady who was very interested, but she wanted to do a partial trade with a dud horse she had. I'm very anxious to see how many babies they have, considering they are first timers it may not be as many. Leah, the Finn, is due on Tuesday, and so is Beatrix Potter.


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Yup, those girls look lilac to me. Star might not be 100% Jacob but she's probably mostly Jacob, especially since I'm not sure other sheep have the lilac gene. She looks like she could pass for simply a poorly bred purebred, not enough to be registered but I don't think anyone would argue that she was a Jacob. Some just have poor horns and funny markings.

Can't wait to see more lambies!


----------



## Bridgemoof

I have one more Jacob due to lamb this month, Fluffy. She is just a year old and a first timer so hope things go well. Then the other 3 or 4 are due in May.  

I can't tell yet what is going on on Cloud's head, she'll probably be a 4-horner. Hope they are nice horns!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Had Tunis x Cormo twins this morning!! Both good size.  I know at least one is a boy, haven't checked the other yet.


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!! 

Twins...double the cute and cuddle factor   That one on the left looks super long!  

I must be a nut...I have to check right away for danglies or no danglies


----------



## SheepGirl

They are so big! Congrats!


----------



## Bridgemoof

They are both boys. Meat Lamb #1 and Meat Lamb #2. I say that now, wait until about 6 months, I'll be crying waaa waaaa noooooo!!   I guess I should weigh them, but I'm guessing about 10 pounds each?

So I'm ready to have another lambing explosion this week. All the ewes up in the barnyard are getting close...Beatrix Potter, Fluffy, BonBon, Koala, Leah, Cinnamon... so many lambs! So little room


----------



## Bridgemoof

Okay well yesterday was a terrible day where we lost the lamb trying to pull it and then lost Koala, the ewe. So sad, she was only a year old. 

But in other news, no new babies yet but very close! Beatrix Potter and Leah are due today, but they don't quite look like they're ready. Fluffy, BonBon and Cinnamon are ready to go, too. Also, the skinny Tunis was acting strange today and not eating much, so maybe she will go as well. :bun

Also, I have been observing Saturn's horns and now he has FOUR!  Cloud still looks like two so far.... those guys are SO cute and have been stotting around all over the place


----------



## bonbean01

Hoping all the rest of your lambies arrive safe and sound!!!! 

And you have one called BonBon????  That was my highschool nickname...so, I'm totally sure she is going to give you the cutest lambies of all


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh Bon, she is named after my sis   But you know what has been said around this forum about animals named Bon.  
BonBon was Koala's best buddy. She seemed sad yesterday and today.


----------



## bonbean01

So sorry she was sad...and yes...they really do remember their flock friends for sure...and I figured you'd named her after your sis Bon...buy hey...whoever she is named after...with that name, she will have the cutest babies of all 

And yeah...read all the bad stuff with animals named Bon or Bonnie...nope...not going to happen to you


----------



## Bridgemoof

Fluffy, my young yearling Jacob just had a little lamb and I'm pretty sure she is a girl!   She's teeny tiny but spunky!  I bet she only weighs about 5 pounds.  Those Jacob sheep are the hardest to tell! They get small little udders and they pop them out when you are least expecting it!

Fluffy was due on Saturday but she didn't seem to have much of an udder, so I was keeping an eye but not real close because I didn't think she would lamb soon. She ate this morning but this afternoon she looked a little off and didn't eat anything. Went out to check on everyone before I went to bed and there was the tiny little baby! Fluffy has the confused look of a first timer but she's being a good mommy and the baby is already nursing. Yay Fluffy!!!! 

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Congrats! The spotty ones really are tricky, aren't they? Good thing they're good moms though. I spend a lot of time groping udders and staring thoughtfully at backsides trying to figure out when they're going to pop. Mine are due any time now and its driving me nuts.


----------



## newgirl97

So cute! Can't wait to see more pictures!
I hope for the best for your remaining ewes!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Congrats!!!!!  
Can't wait for pics!!!!


----------



## Symphony




----------



## Bridgemoof

She's just sooo wittle. Her neck is so scrawny. I am not going to let them out of the jug for a few days.  I'm afraid she'll get trampled. :/


----------



## doxiemoxie

Why do some of them have such scrawny necks?  and that wiry, kinky wool on their neck??  Otherwise,  awww!    I would be worried about her being stepped on too.  Plus its easier to see her when she's penned up.


----------



## promiseacres

the spots!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh, I love her.  Congrats!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Here's some more pics of Fluffy and her baby. I let them out for a little bit today but then put them right back in, I was so worried because her baby is so tiny! But so cute and doing fine.










Then Beatrix Potter had a HUGE ram lamb today. I have to weight him, but I'm guessing at least 15 pounds. She needs a little work at being a mommy, but at least she hasn't rejected him.





No Finns yet, and Cinnamon should go soon.


----------



## littlelambx3

I seriously love all the pictures. Amazing set of animals you got.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Thank you so much! And I love each and every one of them.


----------



## doxiemoxie

I think Beatrix is looking a little shocked at the size of her lamb too


----------



## AgnesGinger

HAHA.. 

Mine like Beatrix need some work at being a mom. I am sure they will catch on.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Here's some more pics I took today. Just can't get enough of cute lambie pics!

Saturn with his mom Lily.





Beatrix Potter and her little guy. Peek-a-Boo!





Little "Cormis" brothers. SOLD to our hay guy for his daughter for Easter 





Tunis bottle babies Paddy and Maple. Getting SO big! They are doing great on the goat's milk.





Fluffy and Frisky!













Cloud





Ok, that's enough cuteness overload for now! :bun


----------



## purplequeenvt

They are all lovely! What breed or cross is Beatrix? Her face and ears look very much like a Border Leicester. I can't tell about her fleece in the pictures though.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Thanks PQVT! I wish I knew what Beatrix was. Tim picked her up last year and he couldn't remember what the people said she was. They said they specially cross bred her for wool, she came with the Shetlands. At first I thought she was a mini Cheviot, but she's grown since we got her. She definitely has some kind of Leicester in here, but she's a little smaller. I'll try and take a close up of her wool, maybe you can compare. It's very nice! She has to be sheared soon, that's for sure!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

How adorable!!!!!    The 2 lambs you sold to you hay guy, is their breeding Cormis?


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yeah FourWinds, Tunis x Cormo. It makes a really good combo! My Cormo ram Dipsy improves everybody's fleeces.


----------



## bonbean01

That is some serious cuteness!!!! Love your sheep and lambies...and that Frisky looks like he wants to come live here


----------



## SheepGirl

Those "Cormis" lambs are sooo pretty!!


----------



## CocoNUT

ADORABLE! can't wait to meet them all in person!


----------



## Bridgemoof

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> That is some serious cuteness!!!! Love your sheep and lambies...and that Frisky looks like he wants to come live here


Bon! "SHE" is going to stay right here, she's WAY too cute to give up! 

Thanks Sheepgirl! I think it's a good mix of breeds. MAC is still available, btw. He's oh so close to being butchered. He's 9 months old now and weighs about 90 pounds.   The Cormis babies went to their new home tonight with their momma  Our hay guy looked SOOOO happy holding those little lambs. He is surprising his wife and daughter. They are going to a place with LOTS of grass. Lucky ducks!


Lucky Aunt CoConut gets to see the little lambies tomorrow, and maybe there will be even more!


----------



## bonbean01

Okay...understand about Frisky...but SHE could just come for a playdate right?  And I'll give her right back...well after about 12 years...she is darling


----------



## Bridgemoof

Po just had a baby girl! 100% Cormo.  Po is the one who aborted a 3-month old fetus back in September. So I'm SOOO glad she finally has her baby to love!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Yay!


----------



## Bridgemoof

She has the cutest puffiest wooly little cheeks. I'm hoping she doesn't have a closed wool face like her mom. I have to trim the wool off her mom's face so she can keep an eye on her baby! It's awful.


----------



## Bridgemoof

We just had ANOTHER lamb born! YAY! Bon BOn (and we all know about that name :/ ) had a beautiful big baby girl, too, this afternoon! She's black with white patches on her head and white socks. Wow what a day! Now we're down to Cinnamon and Leah, the Finn. Then more coming in May.


----------



## newgirl97

Aweh the lamb is so ADORABLE!

What a busy day! Can't wait to see a picture of the other girl!


----------



## doxiemoxie

Yay for babies!  those poofy cheeks are too cute. and now you have another black and white.  I need more sheep...


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Soooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT

Bridge! Where's the photos of Bon Bon's baby? I have to say that I must take FULL credit for stressing out all of your ewes during our visit yesterday! Hopefully...they all delivered cause after the last person to visit took two lambs and a ewe...they all thought Evil and I were coming to do the same! lol


----------



## Bridgemoof

BonBon's baby...



















Bottle babies Paddy and Maple





Fluffy and Frisky





Po's little one


----------



## CocoNUT




----------



## newgirl97

Oh my goodness! Bon Bon's baby is ADORABLE! I love her colors!
And I love Patty and Mabel's coloring!


----------



## Bridgemoof

I think Bon Bon baby's name is going to be "PIRATE."  

So, had another baby last night! From our brown Finn x sheep. So Phinneas our Finn ram is officially a father! Took him long enough.  This Finn wasn't even up in the sheep shed, I wasn't expecting a baby from her, so it was a total surprise this morning when I went out back with the other sheep and saw a little brown lambie standing there. WTH! And it was only 24 this morning. But the little guy was standing, dry and nursing. Whew! I got him and the mommy up to the lambing jug and they are now snug as a bug. He's cute! Pics later. Now I have to keep a watch on the other Finn's besides Leah, who I've been waiting for her for eternity.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Thats awesome!!!  Congrats on the surprize little fella!!!! Gotta love the surprise ones!!!


----------



## AgnesGinger

Congrats so cute!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Cinnamon the Shetland had twins last night! Yay! Both girls. Looks like one could possible be the moorit color.

Cinnamon and her babies born last night










I think the one on the right might be moorit!!!!!





Brown Finn's baby









Now the bad news, we have another Finn that went into labor at some point this morning and is prolapsing. We are waiting for the vet to get here.


----------



## Bridgemoof

We lost the lamb from the prolapsed ewe.  I had to drive the ewe to the vet. He had a very hard time getting the lamb out. It's head was turned inside the cervix. I guess that's why she prolapsed, pushing so hard and not getting anywhere. Poor thing. She should be okay, but it remains to be seen whether or not she can be bred again.


----------



## bonbean01

So sorry you lost the lamb  but so happy the ewe will be okay


----------



## newgirl97

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Got up this morning and Leah the Finn had two scrawny black babies, one dead.   I swear have not had the best luck with these Finn sheep so far. Had to make sure the live one was nursing, it didn't for a long time, we were going to tube it, but then it walked up to its mom and started nursing like it had done it before, which it probably had earlier.  It's hard to say what happened to the other. Don't know if it was born dead, it didn't freeze because it wasn't that cold last night, or maybe just too weak and mom didn't get it going in time. 

So now this leg of the lambing season is over, until May when I have another wave...

So I have 15 lambs on the ground I believe. Let's count in order.

Harriet=1 female Harlequin x Cormo lamb
Clementine=2 female suffolk x cormo lambs
Lily=1 male Jacob
Star=1 female Jacob
Fluffy=1 female Jacob
Beatrix=1 male Leicester x Cormo
BonBon=1 female Harlequin Suffolk x Cormo 
Po=1 female Cormo 
Brown Finn=1 male brown Finn
Cinnamon=2 female brown Shetland x Finn
Leah=1 female brown Finn
Tunis=2 male sold
Tunis=2 bottle babies male Paddy and female Maple
_________

So that's 17 lambs total, 2 are sold and 2 are bottle babies from my friend. 
Lost 1 of Clementine's triplets, Koala and her baby, 1 brown Finn from Leah.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That is a lot of babies!


----------



## Bridgemoof

We lost the Finn who had prolapsed. She did not look good yesterday, this morning I went out and there she was, dead. She looks a little bloated so she probably had internal bleeding going on. Sad. 

Everybody else is doing just fine!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I am sorry Bridge.


----------



## doxiemoxie

I am so sorry for your losses...   may everyone else stay healthy and bouncy.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Well we lost yet another Finn today! I couldn't believe it. Soshy, the brown Finn with the badger face, she wasn't even pregnant. I just went out there and there she was. Dead. I have NO idea what happened to her. Worms...bloat...??? She always was a runt, just a year old couldn't keep on any body weight. A scrawny little thing. She is the one that had the lice really bad, too. But we had treated her for that a long time ago.

So now 2 expensive registered Finns down the drain! 

Now one of my bottle babies has been bloating too! We drenched him with baking soda, vegetable oil. He also has a temperature of 104.3. We gave him penicillin and bantamine. I hate when this stuff happens!!!!!


----------



## newgirl97

So sorry to hear about all your bad luck!


----------



## stellalamb101

how r your sheepies?


----------



## Bridgemoof

I guess I was so discouraged back in May I never replied. I've lost so many sheep! Pneumonia, worms, prolapses, bloat, you name it.  We had a whole flock of sheep over at a friend down the road's farm and 6 sheep died while they were there! We didn't even know what was going on, and we still aren't sure what killed them. Pneumonia, or worms or coyotes. or all of the above.  I lost both of my Tunis bottle babies, too. 

Then one of my favorite shetland's, Cinnamon, died and I took her body for an autopsy. They said no worms, no pneumonia, it was some odd mammary abscess that went septic. 

But since mid-summer, things have been going okay and we have been staying on top of the worms with dectomax.

And I'm happy report that in July I had 3 babies!!!! Pepper, my shetland, had twins, boy and a girl. And my Finn Snow White had a girl. Dipsy, my Cormo, is the daddy to all of them, by accident. Finneas 360 was supposed to be, but he slacked off. 

So here are my July babies, they are the cutest softest squishiest things!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

How cute! This could cause me to need a few fluffies...... 

Sorry to hear you have had some rough times.....glad you are back.


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------

